# bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome Page?



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, what do you think?

bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


I saw Roadfly a couple of times in there...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


I think avatars must be at max 140x140 or 45000 bytes! :thumbup: Thanks kowached! We'll submit one to Jon if you want to find one! Oh- and be careful- hanging around over here seems dangerous to your RF health. :eeps:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


:wow:

Nice job, Dave! :clap:

In time, perhaps we can "work" on those RF :tsk: references!? :dunno: 

Chris


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

You definetely have to much time on your hands  

It looks fantastic :supdude: 

I like number 5:

(5)The steering wheel will Shimmy like Anna Nicole Smith trying to get into a pair of Guess Jeans (most commonly affects 528/530s) unless you get just the right torque on the lug bolts and PSI in the tires, Maybe. 

I think you will get your avatar :thumbup: 

Great job!!!


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> I think avatars must be at max 140x140 or 45000 bytes! :thumbup: Thanks kowached! We'll submit one to Jon if you want to find one! Oh- and be careful- hanging around over here seems dangerous to your RF health. :eeps:


I currently have no RF health. The Nazi's at work have blocked all RF access  , but I can still get to bimmerfest, for now...


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

You too!!


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


Dave, I like your welcome page and find it useful over here just like it was over there. I am sorry to hijack this thread. I didn't mean to do that. I was just making a joke, and since I know your style from Roadfly, I knew that you have a sense of humor and are OK with jokes. I was not aware that Propellerhead would view my joke as potentially offensive to all members of this board who have an avatar. I think he is still mad at me from the last time I posted over here asking him to stop complaining about Roadfly. He moved my post that time as well. Anyway, let's get this thread back to talking about your excellent welcome page and I will be more politically correct in the future so as not to trigger deletions by Propellerhead.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

sb540 said:


> Dave, I like your welcome page and find it useful over here just like it was over there. I am sorry to hijack this thread. I didn't mean to do that. I was just making a joke, and since I know your style from Roadfly, I knew that you have a sense of humor and are OK with jokes. I was not aware that Propellerhead would view my joke as potentially offensive to all members of this board who have an avatar. I think he is still mad at me from the last time I posted over here asking him to stop complaining about Roadfly. He moved my post that time as well. Anyway, let's get this thread back to talking about your excellent welcome page and I will be more politically correct in the future so as not to trigger deletions by Propellerhead.


_edited 'cause it didin't sound very nice on re-read._ or in the proper use of our forums, I'm happy to have helped steer you in the right direction, SB. :thumbup: I have found these public forums a great place for Bimmerfest users who have not read the terms of use to gain more experience with the terms' intent. With that in mind, I ask that you share any personal feelings unrelated to E39s with the appropriate person or in the appropriate forum.

I regret that you foster the memory of my decisions from the past. I offer you my apologies once again for anything that may have offended you.

Your suggestion to keep this thread on topic is a good one. I hope I have sufficiently explained my intent behind my personal address to you and I hope that it helps a few more people enjoy their experience here at the fest!


----------



## kowached (Jun 20, 2003)

sb540 said:


> Dave, I like your welcome page and find it useful over here just like it was over there. I am sorry to hijack this thread. I didn't mean to do that. I was just making a joke, and since I know your style from Roadfly, I knew that you have a sense of humor and are OK with jokes. I was not aware that Propellerhead would view my joke as potentially offensive to all members of this board who have an avatar. I think he is still mad at me from the last time I posted over here asking him to stop complaining about Roadfly. He moved my post that time as well. Anyway, let's get this thread back to talking about your excellent welcome page and I will be more politically correct in the future so as not to trigger deletions by Propellerhead.


SB, I was personally offended by your humor.  Not.  I have a dry "anything for a yuck" sense of humor that is easily misunderstood as well, I'm sure that every forum has policies, but feel free to share your tasteless sense of humor with me anytime.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Malachi said:


> I am really beginning to feel at home here. :thumbup:


I'm glad...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I'm glad...


I split of the hijacked stuff to its own thread: Who said what?

:dunno: couldn't think of a better title.

Chris


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


Very nice! Better layout than you know where...


----------



## BMRSEB (Oct 14, 2003)

test


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

BMRSEB said:


> test


Hey, we have a test board, too! 

Welcome to the 'Fest! :beerchug:

Chris


----------



## Ohmess (May 29, 2003)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome


This welcome page is awesome. Best I've ever seen! I seem to recall seeing another one somewhere, but this is much better. 

Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

kowached said:


> Well, what do you think?
> 
> bimmerfest 5-Series Welcome[/URL]


Man kowached your welome page looks awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup:

:dunno: Don't know how I missed it till now. Sorry

Thanks for "bringing it over"

Mike


----------



## fixdaserver (Oct 19, 2003)

*#15 yes from personal experience. lol*

15. You say that you like the "Dukes of Hazard"? Well I hope so because you'll be forced to enter and exit your car through open windows like Bo and Luke Duke when the interior door handles break off in your hand. This is the true reason that BMWs can roll the windows up and down from the key.


----------



## drewmvshs (Apr 25, 2004)

*Funny welcome page*

That welcome page is so funny (the part with the problems list), My air conditioning smells like feet sometimes when it first comes on. I have heard about the door handles too, lol.


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

*New member - test of signature*

This is by far the best 5 series forum - great job.


----------

